# 2/21 afternoon



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

was windy, but fish didnt care. that is all.

oh, river, gulp shrimp natural. reds are abundant, trout got no game.

beer cooler emptied in 3 hours time.

k
ty

[edit]For JRH and other beer drinkers[/edit]


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

another well written in depth report...    ;D ;D ;D


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

just doin my part to make this a better world!


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

LOL


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

Felt like I was there!!


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

A report without beer? [smiley=thumbsdownsmileyanim.gif]


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

troo...lemme edit.


----------



## ucfsae81 (Dec 5, 2007)

love the pics


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

> beer cooler emptied in 3 hours time.


Only an 18 pack? I'm a little disappointed in ya.


----------



## JoshW (Mar 17, 2007)

> another well written in depth report...     ;D ;D ;D


Give the guy a break. You know how long it took him to sound out that many words? Probably gave him a headache.


Josh


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

lol. copy werds from bewks an push buttons make post. ;D


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

You fish?


----------

